# TivoWebPlus 2.0



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Following on from a conversation on http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4938297#post4938297
where this subject imposed upon a thread dedicated to Hackman, has anyone had any luck with using TWP 2.0 such that it might be worth moving away from TW1.9.4.

See also http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=343471 a thread started by BTuX9 who did a lot of work on TWP2.0


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

I'll try to keep an eye on this thread, but sometimes TCF notifications get funky.
I just created a TWP2 thread in the underground section, and visit there more often, so that'd be a safer bet.

(for those unaware, TWP2 is my fault... I've made most of the changes from TWP 1.3x)


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> for those unaware, TWP2 is my fault


and a very good job you have made of it :up: :up: unfortunately in the UK we have been left behind by Tivo   in that we only have S1 boxes running 2.55 software hence our need to keep compatibilty with some of our existing Tw1.9.4 modules


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

I understand, and may be able to help debug issues trying to update them to work with TWP2. (I'd work on them myself, but I've got many irons in the fire, and trying to update modules that I don't use is just not a very high priority... sad, but true)

A good first step is to check that wiki link... there is a page listing many of the things that module developers need to be aware of when updating.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

For info PortlandPaw has modified Hackman to V5.12 so that we can use TW 1.9.4 and TWP 2.0 and switch between them using Hackman.


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm being particularly dim this morning...

I've been here http://www.seedwiki.com/wiki/tivowebplus/installation?wikiPageId=897799

and can't find installation instructions. Btux9 says here http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4939354&&#post4939354 to check a more info link, but I can't even see that.

I've had a google for the correct untarring command but could only find instructions for previous versions which don't appear to work.

I tried gzip -dc < tivowebplus-v2.0.0-070305.tgz | tar xf - with no joy.

Can any help, please


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

You need to be aware that TWP 2.0 has to be a clean install. If you follow the help given to me at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=169844&page=41&pp=30 posts #1209 to 1211 you shouldn't have any problems. Just follow the instructions at http://thomson.tivo.googlepages.com/tivowebplus

If you are wanting to swap between TW1.9.4 and TWP2.0 make sure you install hackman 5.1.2 to your TWP modules directory BUT only install Hackman 4.2.8 to your TW1.9.4 modules directory.

And it all does work :up: :up:


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Raisltin Majere said:


> I'm being particularly dim this morning...
> 
> I've been here http://www.seedwiki.com/wiki/tivowebplus/installation?wikiPageId=897799
> 
> ...


the wiki page IS the more info link... the line of the post starts "More info can be found"

the untar command is:
tar xzf <filename>


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TivoWebPlus 2.0 is most beneficial to those of us who use Sky or Virgin set top boxes, as the large channel databases tend to cause memory headaches leading to an eventual Tivo reboot in earlier versions of Tivoweb (even with TIVOSH_POOLSIZE=3244068). However this extra robustness against unexpected reboots of TivoWebPlus 2.0 comes at the penalty of modules like Tracker and Highlights not working with TivoWebPlus 2.0 as it is not compatible with older modules not specifically fully rewritten to work with it.

In summary therefore if you get reboot issues with TivoWebPlus 1.3.1 or TivoWeb 1.9.4 and have Sky Digital or Virgin Media then TivoWebPlus 2.0 may be worth at least trying. But if you only use Freeview or even internal Tivo aerial then there are probably few real benefits in upgrading to TivoWebPlus 2.0


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

BTUx9 said:


> the wiki page IS the more info link... the line of the post starts "More info can be found"
> 
> the untar command is:
> tar xzf <filename>


Told you I was being dim 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Trekker182 (Dec 13, 2003)

Anyone else having issues with the menu items appearing vertical down the page? Is 2.0 designed this way? Ughh...I saw a rowformat option but don't see specifically how to change it. On the top of some of the screens, it's nice and organized, but sometimes it's not there and I get this long vertical list with the information I requested all the way on the bottom.

Other then this, everything is working great. The listings are coming up so much quicker then in 1.3!


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

TWP menus will appear vertically under some circumstances where the .css files have changed, but the cached copies in a browser are from an earlier version.

Try to clear your browser's cache (or just close and reopen it) and pull up the page again.


p.s. this problem has nothing to do with rowformat... that controls the display of shows on some of the main pages, not the menus


----------



## Trekker182 (Dec 13, 2003)

Thanks a lot, I cleared my cache and it's working perfectly now! I thought it was a firefox issue.


----------

